# Blazer vanes



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thinking about switching/upgrading to blazer vanes for this season. Has anyone done this recently? and if so my question is did you have to do a bunch of sight adjustments? Whats the advantages in your opinions if you have used them in a live situation?


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I swapped a year ago and I didn't have to change a thing. It actually made my Muzzys fly almost identical to my field points. Blazers are about 6 to 8fps faster out of my bow than standard vanes.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

They'll usually hit a tad high compared to a 4" vane. 

I love Blazers


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I switched two years ago on my compound and haven't looked back!


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

Absolutely love them!!! Short, stout, quiet and fast..Should give you an extra 5 yards on each pin!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Done deal im in for a try this year. Thanks Guys for the input. Ive also heard nothing but good things about them. Do yall recommend a brand? Ive been shooting Carbon express terminators, I saw they make this arrow with blazer.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Started with a standard 4" and then made the switch late in the season. This was my first full season to bow hunt and I was very impressed at how they tightened up my groups. Now I've got a great little setup with a lot of different styles/colors.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

You should not have any problems with them. I have played with a lot of different vane manufactures and most fly the same. Some will be faster then others.


----------

